# Kissing Cockapoos



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Just looking on Pets4homes and saw these kissing Cockapoos, how cute are they.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

So you're missing out the two poo stage and going headlong into a trio then?!?
(Yes, insanely cute )


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'll tell you how cute they are..... They're too cute!! X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

That's so cute .. I love it when my dogs kiss, although it may be more about licking the yoghurt from each others muzzles lol


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Mazzapoo said:


> So you're missing out the two poo stage and going headlong into a trio then?!?
> (Yes, insanely cute )


I wish  don't see me ever getting number two. If it were just upto me I would have number two already.


----------

